

Acrobatic thieves avoid cameras, motion sensors, alarms in daring heist - pinstriped_dude
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/03/acrobatic_thieves_hit_nj_best.html

======
pinstriped_dude
via Schneier on Security blog -
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/acrobatic_thie...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/acrobatic_thiev.html)

